# About to cook rack of lamb



## Bobby Strange

Hello, I just opened up a package of rack of lamb...and this overpowering smell of spoiled fish hit me...very funky smell that’s hard to explain...is this normal?  What causes this?


----------



## SmokinEdge

Packaging can. Rinse it off well, let it air for 10 minutes and see if the smell goes away or gets very faint. If so you are fine to proceed.


----------



## Bobby Strange

i washed it - then i seasoned it, been sitting out for about 35 minutes to come to room temp - i can still smell it underneath the garlic - its no where near as strong, not sure if the garlic is masking the smell of if it has gotten faint.   I called the meat market they said yea it has a funky smell, but I just want to make sure.


----------



## SmokinEdge

Was it vacuum sealed, or wrapped from the butcher?


----------



## Bobby Strange

SmokinEdge said:


> Was it vacuum sealed, or wrapped from the butcher?


Vacuum sealed...had to use kitchen sheers to open.


----------



## SmokinEdge

Bobby Strange said:


> Vacuum sealed...had to use kitchen sheers to open.



Yup, I’m betting you are good to go. Fresh lamb, to me, smells amazing. I grew up raising, slaughtering and butchering lamb. Vacuum sealed the lamb can get a funky smell, but if rinsed, it seems to taste very good when done.
Post up the results. Betting it’s delicious.


----------



## atomicsmoke

My family would say just slaughtered lamb has a funky smell. Define funky: spoiled or "this meat doesnt smell like supermarket chicken"?


----------



## SmokinEdge

atomicsmoke said:


> My family would say just slaughtered lamb has a funky smell. Define funky: spoiled or "this meat doesnt smell like supermarket chicken"?



Has a definite whoa! Factor when first opened from vacuum package. Maybe spoiled fish, kinda. Not rotten, but spoiled. Once rinsed and allowed to air, it tames way down. Cooks up fine.
I can’t imagine fresh hanging lamb with a funky smell. It’s lamb after all. Lol


----------



## chilerelleno

The nose knows!
There is funky and there is spoiled.
Don't take a chance, food poisoning can kill.
I just returned a rack of pork loin that was in a sealed airtight cryovac bag, looked great but stank.


----------



## Bobby Strange

SmokinEdge said:


> Has a definite whoa! Factor when first opened from vacuum package. Maybe spoiled fish, kinda. Not rotten, but spoiled. Once rinsed and allowed to air, it tames way down. Cooks up fine.
> I can’t imagine fresh hanging lamb with a funky smell. It’s lamb after all. Lol


That is exactly what the smell was...definitely had whoa funky spoiled/fishy smell...I brought it to room temp and seasoned it with salt, pepper and garlic by the time it was ready to cook the smell had dissipated immensely- like you had to put your nose next to it and really really smell...probably wouldn’t notice it if you weren’t looking for it...cooked up well...was the best I’ve ever had to be honest.  Tender, no off flavors or smells after it was cooked.


----------



## chilerelleno

Looks good! Love some lamb, yum!


----------



## SmokinEdge

Bobby Strange said:


> That is exactly what the smell was...definitely had whoa funky spoiled/fishy smell...I brought it to room temp and seasoned it with salt, pepper and garlic by the time it was ready to cook the smell had dissipated immensely- like you had to put your nose next to it and really really smell...probably wouldn’t notice it if you weren’t looking for it...cooked up well...was the best I’ve ever had to be honest.  Tender, no off flavors or smells after it was cooked.



That’s awesome! Great looking rack of lamb, and nicely done.
Well,, now you know. Oh and points for sure.


----------

